

Travelling Salesman, Thriller Set In a World Where P=NP  - wicknicks
http://idle.slashdot.org/story/12/04/25/1519208/travelling-salesman-thriller-set-in-a-world-where-pnp

======
waivej
It looks like a movie I would watch. Though I know it is a metaphor, but sand
melts around 1600C. A penny would melt around 425C.

------
pavel_lishin
If you enjoyed that trailer, check out Dark Integers, by Greg Egan:
<http://www.asimovs.com/_issue_0805/DarkINtegers.shtml>

